# 2 Problems I need to figure out with my planted tanks :(



## beanieboy182 (Jun 13, 2013)

First Tank (With first lot of problems)

1 Black molly
2 Neon Tetras
1 Pleco
2 Guppys
1 Dwarf Gourami 

12 Gallon Tank (if it was 100% full i think its 60L)
Tetra plant substrate with sand on top
1 carbon only filter + how i inject CO2
1 HOB filter with added filter wool carbon and filter media
1 18W T8 Power Glow
1 8W T5
(wish i could add more but no room for it...may have to make a lid)
DIY CO2 with bubble counter of 1 bubble per second
I dose ferts for plants the .aquariumplantfood.co.uk way which is as follows 
_________________________________________________________________
Standard Ei Dosing [This is a guideline only]

Macro Solution 
Mix, Shake & Leave to Dissolve Overnight: 
4tsp Potassium Nitrate
1tsp Potassium Phosphate
6tsp Magnesium Sulphate
500ml water

Micro Solution 
Mix, Shake & Leave to Dissolve Overnight: 
1tsp Chelated Trace Elements
500ml Water

Dosing 
Macro 3x a week. (10ml per 50ltr of Aquarium water)
Micro 3x a week. (10ml per 50ltr of Aquarium water)
20-50% weekly water change.
_________________________________________________________________

I do this the same on both of my tanks.

So every day im either dosing 10ml of macro or micro on alternative days
doing about 40% water change on a sunday.

http://s21.postimg.org/puunq0m7r/photo_1.jpg

(Numbered 1 in the photo)
The leaves are turning yellow then brown and then go slightly transparent and dead like then fall off

(Numbered 2 in the photo)
Very skeleton like when in my other tank this has grown better and is a lot thicker leaved.

Other photos of tank 1's problems
http://s21.postimg.org/b5y64cho7/photo_3.jpg

had to post this one of my molly and neon photo opertunity 
http://s22.postimg.org/byup304c1/photo_7.jpg

Second Tank With Problems
12 gallon ish
3 x 8w T5's lighting
Sand under florabase substrate
DIY CO2
Ferts as the EI method stated above
Fluval U1 filter with added filter wool and media for better filtration

2 Electric Blue Rams
3 Ottos

strange how most plants will grow new leaves but old ones look tatty

(Numbered 1 in photo)
Starts off having brown holes appear in leaves then they get bigger and eventually looks like the leaf has had a chunk taken out of it and then dies

http://s2.postimg.org/4d2v5fho9/photo_2.jpg

http://s13.postimg.org/6laaog5dz/photo.jpg
bottom of pic you can see holes

http://s9.postimg.org/7xeprxs1r/photo_6.jpg
poor little guy

Any help would be amazing guys as im stumped what to do?
Do i cut out all ferts and hope it sorts itself out or do i dose more or a completely new way?
Both tanks have oxygen pumps hooked onto the filters so huge amounts of bubbles of oxygen and co2 are produced
good circulation in both tanks as u can see it rotating
Both tanks lights are turned on and off at the same time by a timer i set up which gives around 9 hours of light a day

Both tanks are

PH 7.0-7.2
ammonia is 0
nitrate is 10ppm
nitrite is 0
tested with api master test kit


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Your lighting isn't enough. Add more light or cut down on fert dosing.


----------



## beanieboy182 (Jun 13, 2013)

dalfed said:


> Your lighting isn't enough. Add more light or cut down on fert dosing.


Is there a guide to small tank lighting as these are both considered small tanks at only around 60L
Trying to get good output T5's or possibly a few T8's would be good

obviously trying to save on costs too!

Any suggestions ? maybe ill post a new thread for this.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

First off that sword needs to be pulled up some. The area where the leaves meet the roots, which is a whitish color, should be slightly above the substrate.


----------



## beanieboy182 (Jun 13, 2013)

majerah1 said:


> First off that sword needs to be pulled up some. The area where the leaves meet the roots, which is a whitish color, should be slightly above the substrate.


done  thanks for the tip!


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

Agreed with Bev there. I pulled my swords up a little and they started growing right away.


----------



## beanieboy182 (Jun 13, 2013)

jamnigh said:


> Agreed with Bev there. I pulled my swords up a little and they started growing right away.


thanks have done so now


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

To get to med/high light you will probly need t5ho's.Not so sure t8's will get you there as the watts per gallon rule really doesn't work(kind of like 1" per gallon rule).You need to be more concerned with PAR than watts.
Lighting an Aquarium with PAR instead of Watts


----------



## beanieboy182 (Jun 13, 2013)

coralbandit said:


> To get to med/high light you will probly need t5ho's.Not so sure t8's will get you there as the watts per gallon rule really doesn't work(kind of like 1" per gallon rule).You need to be more concerned with PAR than watts.
> Lighting an Aquarium with PAR instead of Watts


ah ok cool well i have the fittings for 3 t5's but will all fittings take the t5hos ?
i will check out the link now
thanks


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

The ballast and bulb make the difference between t5NO(Normal output) and t5HO(high output).


----------



## beanieboy182 (Jun 13, 2013)

coralbandit said:


> The ballast and bulb make the difference between t5NO(Normal output) and t5HO(high output).


so basiacally i will need 3 new t5ho ballasts and 3 new t5ho bulbs ?
where would be a good place to look at these ? or purchase

thanks for the help!!!

also can you get these T5ho's in 12"s as thats probably the biggest i can get maybe 14"s


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Amazon.com: Zoo Med AquaSun T5-HO Double Light Linear Fluorescent Hood, 24-Inch: Pet Supplies
Amazon.com: Aquatic Life Light T5 HO 2-Lamp Link Marine Aquarium Light, 20-Inch: Pet Supplies
Amazon.com: Nova Extreme T5 HO Saltwater Aquarium Light Fixture -18 in.: Pet Supplies
Amazon.com: Finnex Ray2 Aquarium Day/Actinic LED Light, 16-Inch: Pet Supplies
Figured I'd just list fixtures as in most cases ballast and bulbs will cost nearly as much.The last light is led,Finnex is a good light.Check for reveiws or ask others about any of theses you might consider.


----------

